
Trump and Clinton spent $81M on US election Facebook ads, Russian agency $46K - tareqak
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/01/russian-facebook-ad-spend/
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Josh Constine / TechCrunch: Facebook says Clinton and Trump
campaigns spent combined $81M on ads on the platform, compared to $46K spent
by Russian Internet Research Agency_

Final paragraph from the article:

Senator Richard Burr closed the session asking the companies to prevent
disruption of America’s future, abide by Federal Election Commission law, and
that they should request anti-trust waivers if they need to further cooperate
with each other. It will indeed require a joint effort and strategy sharing to
defeat election interference, especially if Facebook, Google and Twitter want
to avoid heavy-handed regulation.

